# Time Travelling Error (HELP?)



## AnatomyAddict_04 (Jul 31, 2021)

So I time travel a lot on this game, and I was in like May 2022 or something at one point. But then my sister wanted to get candy on the game and she doesn't time travel, so she asked me to time travel to Halloween. I travelled to October 31st in the year 2022... It wasn't Halloween though. We looked it up and found out you have to time travel to a year that Halloween has already occurred (for example, I can't travel to October 31st 2021 or 2022 because those dates haven't happened in real life yet, so I can only celebrate Halloween if I time travel to October 31st 2020 or 2019 or 2018, etc.).

We were having fun celebrating Halloween on ACNH for a few minutes, but then the system had to undergo an update (this is the latest update). So we had to stop playing and wait for the update to finish. When it finished, I tried going back on ACNH to open my gates so we could continue celebrating Halloween, however my island was no longer celebrating Halloween when I logged back on... We thought maybe I had to time travel to the present and then time travel back to the past, but that didn't work either. Ever since this has happened, it doesn't matter what past year I travel to, how many times I close the game, restart my switch, travel to the present and then travel to the past, my island does not celebrate Halloween anymore.

I don't know if there was something in the update that stopped players from being able to travel to past holidays and events or what... We looked it up and there didn't seem to be anything regarding changes in time travelling abilities. I don't know if I will even be able to celebrate Halloween this year on my island. I'm scared I messed up my game. Any advice?


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 31, 2021)

i think it will be unlocked when halloween happens this year. i believe the past events are timelocked once the new holiday update is downloaded :c


----------



## Rosch (Jul 31, 2021)

The recent update has moved Halloween to 2021. Halloween 2020 is no longer active.

Unfortunately, Halloween on October 31st is time-locked, so you will not be able to play the actual event until real-time. You can still buy candy and Spooky items on display at Nook's Cranny for the whole month of October though.


----------



## xxcodexx (Jul 31, 2021)

OMG this is SUCH good information! i tt all the time also, i didnt know this would happen if i tt'ed past actual holiday dates! it does explain why when i tried to go backwards a year there were no fireworks shows anymore.
i hope your game clears up the problem when halloween rolls around! what a nightmare!!


----------



## AnatomyAddict_04 (Jul 31, 2021)

Rosch said:


> The recent update has moved Halloween to 2021. Halloween 2020 is no longer active.
> 
> Unfortunately, Halloween on October 31st is time-locked, so you will not be able to play the actual event until real-time. You can still buy candy and Spooky items on display at Nook's Cranny for the whole month of October though.


Thank you for clearing this up for me!


----------



## Mezzanine (Jul 31, 2021)

Deleted


----------

